# Marijuana is a gateway drug



## ginscpy (Oct 26, 2010)

in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s 

was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy 

see Reefer Madness


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2010)

You're going for the daily USMB Dumb as Dirt Award, aren't ya?


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



Reefer Madness?  I do think that you are being silly, but, I will respond to the "gateway drug" thing.  If marijuana is a gateway drug, it is probably because people have to go to drug dealers to get it, where they are exposed to other drugs.  Pot is enough to make most people happy...it relaxes the mind, relieves chronic pain, makes everything in one's life seem more pleasurable.  Frankly, I can't imagine a person who is legally obtaining pot, and enjoying the experience, having the energy to get up off of his ass and pursue anything else...but, I'm getting away from my point, aren't I?


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 26, 2010)

There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................


----------



## Oddball (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, there was a reason...A bunch of haughty, self-righteous prigs refused to mind their own damned business.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 26, 2010)

feels good - do it in the road

freaking libs;..................


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................



Yes, there was a reason, to justify discrimination against Mexicans, and try to give them a reason to go back to Mexico, because cheap farm labor was not needed at the time.  However, where the War On Drugs is concerned, reason does not matter.  It is a holy war, and things like dignity, justification, the US Constitution, and common decency are dwarfed by drug paranoia.


----------



## ginscpy (Oct 26, 2010)

They were ahead of their time ack in the30s - their must have been a reason.................


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> They were ahead of their time ack in the30s - their must have been a reason.................


 

Probably because kids were dropping out of school and joining street gangs.


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2890698 said:
			
		

> [
> Yes, there was a reason, to justify discrimination against Mexicans, and try to give them a reason to go back to Mexico, because cheap farm labor was not needed at the time. However, where the War On Drugs is concerned, reason does not matter. It is a holy war, and things like dignity, justification, the US Constitution, and common decency are dwarfed by drug paranoia.


 
We Americans don't want to be invaded by third world tree swingers who bring evil into the US.


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

Very few educated people are for the war on drugs, we have two morons here that are. One lives in the projects.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > They were ahead of their time ack in the30s - their must have been a reason.................
> ...


Two trolls in one thread.

Now all we need is Tank to get involved and we'll have ourselves a troll trilogy.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

There once was slavery in this country. There must have been a "reason".
Alcohol was once illegal. There must have been a "reason".

Yes there were reasons for both. Doesn't mean they were GOOD reasons.


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

It'll be legal soon, the facist will fight for control of thier power every step of the way. This would mean billions lost by republican special interest.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 26, 2010)

Those who are making millions off of growing pot illegally, and the alcohol interests are the chief people fighting legalizing pot. Then, of course, we also have the standard retards.


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

Gateway to Heaven!!


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

topspin said:


> Very few educated people are for the war on drugs, we have two morons here that are. One lives in the projects.


 
Did your smoke detector go off or did your Mexican roommate wake you up in your cell?


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> There once was slavery in this country. There must have been a "reason".
> Alcohol was once illegal. There must have been a "reason".
> 
> Yes there were reasons for both. Doesn't mean they were GOOD reasons.


 
God created races. There must have been a reason.


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

topspin said:


> Gateway to Heaven!!


 
Are you talking about that crack in your ass?


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Gateway to Heaven!!
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................



People will give you racism reasons, and that's mostly bunk.

I can't recall the names.  Pot the plant itself was starting to cut into the profits of cotton growers and people that made paper from trees.

It was easier to grow and cost less to change into thread and paper.

so someone went after it with a vengance, part of what he used was racism, but that was just another nail, not the coffin he was building.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2010)

topspin said:


> It'll be legal soon, the facist will fight for control of thier power every step of the way. This would mean billions lost by republican special interest.



DAMN  you are a true demwit.

You think pot won't become big biz?

"But we can grow it in our backyards."

You can grow tobacco in your front yard, but I have yet to see anyone do it.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > There once was slavery in this country. There must have been a "reason".
> ...



Yes. Because there has to be a litmus test for humanity, one that would determine who is a complete idiot and who is not. 

Race is a perfect opportunity through which we can determine intelligence.

Those who take it upon themselves to make ignorant and down right stupid remarks such as the one you've just made, fail the test and we as the rest of the whole of humanity can thus isolate you, laugh at you, and dub you a social outcast. Therefore weeding out the intellectually weak, making our species (not to mention our nation) stronger ass we move forward and progress.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be legal soon, the facist will fight for control of thier power every step of the way. This would mean billions lost by republican special interest.
> ...



What it becomes is none of my business, or the government's for that matter.

A free market generally tends to trend the way of big business, or did we forget that we believe in free market capitalism in this country?


----------



## editec (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness


 
My gateway drug was coffee.

And incidently?

Today coffee is much more powerful than it was when I got addicted to it.

There are an estimated 200,000,000 American addicts of that drug.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...




I couldn't be more for the freemarket if you put a gun to my head.

The only reason I don't fully support the legalization of pot is b/c we will still have other illegal drugs.  If you are going to allow one, you must allow the others or we are just doing it for political points and not striking a blow for freedom.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................



A reason it was outlawed?  Hmmmmm, I'm guessing nanny-state politics where the gubmint decides what is best for the citizens.  Sounds very liberal and socialist to me.  The conservative view would be to make it legal, let people exercise their individual liberty and practice self control.  Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> You think pot won't become big biz?
> 
> "But we can grow it in our backyards."
> 
> You can grow tobacco in your front yard, but I have yet to see anyone do it.



Yes, but tobacco is a pain in the ass.  You have to smoke it twice.

Then again, pot is really smelly, and if you have a pot plant in your front yard, Mexicans will be coming over and picking buds off of it.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'm for legalization of marijuana and cocaine because they are plants that can be grown and sold as commodity. 

Marijuana specifically because it has medical benefits and it's really not (in my opinion) all that dangerous. I'd enjoy a nice relaxing blunt of purple kush every once and a while if I could, I'd like to remain in the US military for a while, so I won't be doing that, but I'd love the idea of it being legalized so that I could go back to my high school years.

I'm for decriminalization of all other "hard drugs".

I don't think people should be thrown in jail for being stupid. Just made social outcasts and misfits and left to wallow in their own self-pity.


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> I couldn't be more for the freemarket if you put a gun to my head.
> 
> The only reason I don't fully support the legalization of pot is b/c we will still have other illegal drugs.  If you are going to allow one, you must allow the others or we are just doing it for political points and not striking a blow for freedom.



When was the last time an elected official did something for reasons other than political points (or financial gain)?   We have legal alcohol, and it was illegal at one time.


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................
> ...



 I would agree, but other than Palin/Paul supporting decrim it's all dems on the legalization front. Please pass on to conservatives.


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> I'm for legalization of marijuana and cocaine because they are plants that can be grown and sold as commodity.



No, cocaine is not a plant.  Coca is a plant.  Cocaine is a man-made substance.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
			
		

> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm for legalization of marijuana and cocaine because they are plants that can be grown and sold as commodity.
> ...



True. Cocaine would be classified as a harder drug. I'd still say decriminalize.


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say decriminalize as well.  The users of hard drugs are victims, not criminals.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891591 said:
			
		

> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't be more for the freemarket if you put a gun to my head.
> ...



And why was prohibition repealled?  Because the illegality of alcohol bred gangsters, violence and and a lot of crime.  Kind of like the current drug lords and war on drugs.  We are repeating history.  Legalize it, regulate it, tax it.  The economy grows and the crime rate drops.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
			
		

> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm for legalization of marijuana and cocaine because they are plants that can be grown and sold as commodity.
> ...



Jeez!  Cocoa is a plant.  Milk chocolate is a man made substance.  Cotton is a plant. Thread and fabric is a man made substance.  Iron ore is a mineral.  Steel is a man made substance.  Do you have a point?


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

Cali's economy will explode upwards, the ghanja industry brings in more than wine. Now it will be taxed, other greedy politicians will get on the gravey train. 

 Prop 19!!! Jah willing


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and I will be happy to explain it at the GED level for you.  Chewing on coca leaves is not especially harmful.  Snorting or smoking man-made products such as cocaine or crack is harmful.

The original point was that marijuana and coca were plants, and therefore we had no business outlawing them, and I agree with that.  I also believe that all drugs, including prescription drugs, should be on the shelves and freely available to any adult who is dumb enough to take them, but I also believe that intelligent people should know just how harmful some of these substances can be.


----------



## kwc57 (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891939 said:
			
		

> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
> ...



I don't need the explanation you got at your GED class since I have a masters, but thanks anyway.  What adult in America today doesn't know how harmful these substances can be?  Seriously?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891591 said:
			
		

> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't be more for the freemarket if you put a gun to my head.
> ...



I'm sure someone did something sometime b/c he thought it was the right thing to do.

The main goal of every would be pol, is to get elected, then the main goal is to get re-elected.  Everything else is for personal gain.

There are no innocent politicians.  If there were, more of them would be in jail.


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> René Anafoutra;2891939 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891673 said:
			
		

> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
> ...



They are not victims.  You can't victimize yourself.

Plants is what most start off as.  Heroin comes from Poppy.  It's what we do to them that makes them bad.  And just b/c something is a plant doesn't mean it's safe to put in our bodies in any form.

Have some mandrake root or unaltered potatoes.(it's a deadly night shade)  and have someone there to record all the pains you feel before you die.


----------



## topspin (Oct 26, 2010)

bingo, we have a winner


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891673 said:
			
		

> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
> ...



They are not victims.  You can't victimize yourself.

Plants is what most start off as.  Heroin comes from Poppy.  It's what we do to them that makes them bad.  And just b/c something is a plant doesn't mean it's safe to put in our bodies in any form.

Have some mandrake root or unaltered potatoes.(it's a deadly night shade)  and have someone there to record all the pains you feel before you die.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 26, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> René Anafoutra;2891673 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exactly. If you could there'd be no "victimless crimes".

You make a dumb decision it's yours to live with. I don't want to have to pay taxes to feed you three meals a day and give you a cot to sleep on and running water because you got caught being retarded. Just saying.


----------



## k2skier (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



Why is Marijuana Illegal? Because of 2 men; William Randolf Hearst and Harry J. Anslinger

Why is Marijuana Illegal? - Drug WarRant


Greed
Marijuana's potential for producing inexpensive paper made the timber industry nervous, and budding technologies--which put hemp into the competition for synthetic fibers, cellophane, methanol, super-strength plastics, paint, medicines, textiles, ship sails and foods--prompted tycoons who faced billions of dollars in subsequent losses to initiate fear campaigns (spreading claims of insanity and murder) and to lobby for the plant's prohibition.

Racism
In the 1920s and 1930s, marijuana was attacked by spreading fears of falling of collapsing barriers between blacks and whites. The federal narcotics division leader, Harry Anslinger, initiated a campaign to put marijuana at the center of interracial dating and dancing, citing marijuana's popularity in racially mixed jazz clubs. 

Prejudice against Mexicans was also exploited by connecting Mexican immigrants--representing cheap labor during the Depression--to the marijuana scene and by renaming hemp as marijuana.

Ignorance
Many Americans believed that marijuana was a violent narcotic in the company of opiates, and people feared that it fomented criminal acts and psychosis. Harry Anslinger was pivotal in proliferating stories of brutal crimes and sexual predation resulting from marijuana use.

Renewed Legalization of Alcohol
Many careers existed to maintain Prohibition, and banning marijuana provided the hope of continuing employment when it was repealed. The Federal Bureau of Narcotics, established in 1930, represented this job security, particularly if widely-used marijuana was added to the list of illegal substances

Why Was Marijuana Made Illegal in the USA? | Trails.com

Link to another thread on same topic...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/healt...ug-use-in-2009-government-report-says-13.html


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> feels good - do it in the road
> 
> freaking libs;..................



Im an evil conservative, and I say your full of it!


The gov't needs to get outta our lives, and start worrying about follwing The Constitution.

Reefer Madness was nothing but gov't propaganda, and was meant to scare lemmings like you.
How does it feel to be dooped?


----------



## hjmick (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



Cigarettes are more of a gateway drug than marijuana will ever be.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



No it is not a gateway drug.  A piece of propaganda.  A lie.  Most users started out with cigarettes and alcohol as their starter drugs, not pot.

Again more myths.  The American consumer has  demanded better quality herb than the dirt weed they tested in the 60's and 70's.  Cannabis has been used and breed by people for thousands of years.  Each year brings different results but the increase in the potency varies from year to year.

See Reefer madness for an example of how run away propaganda that is dumb a dirt controlled the debate even in Congress.  It clearly shows that the lawmakers of the time passed the law(unconstitutional btw) based wholey on lies.


Reefermadness


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................




See "The Emporer Wears No Clothes" for a comprehensive explanation.

Jack Herer - Chapters



Did Anyone Consult the AMA? 

However, even within his controlled Committee hearings, many expert witnesses spoke out against the passage of these unusual tax laws. 

Dr. William C. Woodward, for instance, who was both a physician and an attorney for the American Medical Association, testified on behalf of the AMA. 

He said, in effect, the entire fabric of federal testimony was tabloid sensationalism! No real testimony had been heard! This law, passed in ignorance, could possibly deny the world a potential medicine, especially now that the medical world was just beginning to find which ingredients in cannabis were active. 

Woodward told the committee that the only reason the AMA hadnt come out against the marijuana tax law sooner was that marijuana had been described in the press for 20 years as killer weed from Mexico. 

The AMA doctors had just realized two days before these spring 1937 hearings, that the plant Congress intended to outlaw was known medically as cannabis, the benign substance used in America with perfect safety in scores of illnesses for over one hundred years.  

We cannot understand yet, Mr. Chairman, Woodward protested, why this bill should have been prepared in secret for two years without any intimation, even to the profession, that it was being prepared. He and the AMA* were quickly denounced by Anslinger and the entire congressional committee, and curtly excused.3


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > There once was slavery in this country. There must have been a "reason".
> ...



No it didn't.

Race in a Genetic World | Harvard Magazine May-Jun 2008

But the fact that human beings are 99.9 percent identical genetically, as Francis Collins and Craig Venter jointly announced at the White House on June 26, 2000, when the rough draft of the human genome was released, risks being lost, some scholars fear, in an emphasis on human genetic difference. Both in federally funded scientific research and in increasingly popular practicesuch as ancestry testing, which often purports to prove or disprove membership in a particular race, group, or tribegenetic testing has appeared to lend scientific credence to the idea that there is a biological basis for racial categories.

In fact, There is no genetic basis for race, says Fullwiley, who has studied the ethical, legal, and social implications of the human genome project with sociologist Troy Duster at UC, Berkeley.


----------



## sangha (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



Proof that conservatism is the gateway to stupidity


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cigarettes, alcohol, prescription pills, soft drinks, coffee and sweet tea are "gateway" drugs.
I prefer my gateway drug in a 12 oz. bottle.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 26, 2010)

BlindBoo said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



Tanning was all the rage in ancient Africa.
You didn't know race was a choice?


----------



## hjmick (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................



Yeash, there was a reason. Racism.

Do a little reading before you post. It could save us all from reading your drivel.


----------



## BlindBoo (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2891939 said:
			
		

> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > René Anafoutra;2891604 said:
> ...



Opium Poppy is a plant too.  Just slice or nick a few bulbs and collect the sap.........


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................



You are right: the reason is Reefer is grown mostly in countries with dark folks, and it would make them wealthy, and we would lose the ability to control their economics, also it allows law enforcement to destroy the lives of dark folks with frivolous arrest about a substance that is not as debilitating as alcohol, or tobacco to mostly jail dark folks!


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



Actually, alcohol is THE gateway drug.  It leads to marijuana.  Of all the people I have known who smoked pot, alcohol was their first experiment with drugs.  Do you or have you ever smoked pot?  If so, did you smoke pot or drink alcohol first?


----------



## René Anafoutra (Oct 26, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Actually, alcohol is THE gateway drug.  It leads to marijuana.  Of all the people I have known who smoked pot, alcohol was their first experiment with drugs.  Do you or have you ever smoked pot?  If so, did you smoke pot or drink alcohol first?



I think I did them both at the same time.


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 26, 2010)

topspin said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > topspin said:
> ...


----------



## MikeK (Oct 26, 2010)

René Anafoutra;2890614 said:
			
		

> Frankly, I can't imagine a person who is legally obtaining pot, and enjoying the experience, having the energy to get up off of his ass and pursue anything else...but, I'm getting away from my point, aren't I?


You seem to have a preconceived impression of marijuana users in general.  But your impression ignores the many millions of perfectly productive people who prefer the occasional use of marijuana to the more socially acceptable six-pack or shots of Jack Daniels -- the main difference between the two substances being marijuana never killed anyone, never made anyone sick, nor has it ever induced violent behavior.

It appears that your impression of marijuana users is based on a few really negative stereotypes you know or have observed, so I respectfully suggest that you've been looking in the wrong places.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 26, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> ...





I am 78, I am a tap dancer that youngsters come to watch and learn.  I have never been seriously sick in my entire adult life, or hospitalized.  I smoked pot since I was 14, as  I started smoking pot at 9, drinking at 11, but I am not a drunk.  I quite smoking cigarettes in 1978; pot cured my glaucoma, and now my eye pressure is normal!

PEACE & LOVE!


----------



## MikeK (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................


There was a reason and its name is corporate greed.

William Randolph Hearst controlled a newpaper empire in the early 1930s, at a time when the only known method of mass producing paper was to pulverize timber.  So shortly after Hearst invested very heavily in timber resources a method of making a superior quality paper from processing fiber from the hemp plant, which is the first cousin of the cannabis (marijuana) plant, was discovered and posed a serious threat to Hearst's timber and paper mill investments.  

Briefly stated, Hearst used his considerable political influence to appoint his son-in-law, Harry Anslinger, as the first federal drug agent and he managed to have marijuana made illegal, which included prohibition of the hemp plant, in 1937.   If you wish to know all of the details do a Google search with keywords; "Hearst - Anslinger."  Better yet, pick up a copy of Jack Herer's acclaimed book, _The Emperor Wears No Clothes._  You'll get an education.  

Two other powerful corporate entities which would be negatively affected if marijuana were legal are the liquor and the pharmaceutical industries, because marijuana has many useful medical applications and when the general public realized that it is superior to alcohol in every way as a recreational drug the booze industry will suffer significant losses.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 26, 2010)

I started smoking cigarettes at 9, drinking at 11, and smoking pot at 14.  I am not an alcoholic, I quit smoking cigarettes IN 1978, pot cured my glaucoma and now my eye pressure is normal.  I have never been hospitalize or seriously ill in my entire life.  I am a tap dancer at 78 in a club where youngsters come to learn and tap dance.  Life is good!

PEACE & LOVE


----------



## Sheldon (Oct 26, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > Bullfighter said:
> ...





Oh wow, if ever there was an argument against legalization, that's it. Because we all know TexMex schwagg is smuggled via rectal dime-bags.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 26, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> I couldn't be more for the freemarket if you put a gun to my head.
> 
> The only reason I don't fully support the legalization of pot is b/c we will still have other illegal drugs.  If you are going to allow one, you must allow the others or we are just doing it for political points and not striking a blow for freedom.


You really should give this issue more thought and do some research.  You need to understand that placing marijuana in a category with such substances as heroin, amphetamine, cocaine, etc., all of which are addictive and debilitating, is analogous to comparing the common cold with cancer.  There is no comparison.

Marijana is not addictive.  There is no record in the annals of medical science to show that anyone ever died, or "overdosed," or was made sick from using marijuana.  Please research this and learn the truth.  Marijuana has been persecuted.  All of the negative things you have heard about it are lies -- lies which have been well financed by a number of powerful industries which will suffer losses if marijuana is made legal.


----------



## MikeK (Oct 26, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> I am 78, I am a tap dancer that youngsters come to watch and learn.  I have never been seriously sick in my entire adult life, or hospitalized.  I smoked pot since I was 14, as  I started smoking pot at 9, drinking at 11, but I am not a drunk.  I quite smoking cigarettes in 1978; pot cured my glaucoma, and now my eye pressure is normal!
> 
> PEACE & LOVE!


You're 78, I'm 74.  I'm not a tap-dancer but I do get around as well as anyone and what we have in common is we're a couple of old "potheads" who put the lie to all the nonsense put forth about how bad marijuana is.  I wonder how many geriatric tokers are out there but prefer to keep it quiet.  I know of a couple more back in Brooklyn and both are getting around pretty good.  

There is an organization of law enforcement professionals (L.E.A.P.), from ordinary patrolmen to criminal court judges, who advocate for marijuana legalization.  Maybe there should be an organization called, _Old Farts Against Prohibition_ to let people know we can still kick some ass so it hasn't done us any harm.


----------



## Father Time (Oct 26, 2010)

MikeK said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > I am 78, I am a tap dancer that youngsters come to watch and learn.  I have never been seriously sick in my entire adult life, or hospitalized.  I smoked pot since I was 14, as  I started smoking pot at 9, drinking at 11, but I am not a drunk.  I quite smoking cigarettes in 1978; pot cured my glaucoma, and now my eye pressure is normal!
> ...



OFAP? Sounds like a porno series.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 26, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> 
> was mostly latent from the 40/50s then it reemerged  due to lib degeneracy
> 
> see Reefer Madness



Grow a brain before posting like this n00b.  By the way, "powerful" has only 1 "l", and "stuff" has 2 "f's".  Are you dyslexic?

Why was marijuana made illegal?  Simple.....some racist prick who worked for the FBI didn't like the brown or black people.  He was looking for a way to legally put them in jail based on their race.  One of the things that he'd noticed was the 2 largest sectors of the population who were regular users of cannabis were Hispanics and Afro-Americans, so, in order to lock up the brown and black folk, he made cannabis illegal.

Oh yeah......to help sell his plan, he enlisted the help of Hurst (who was a publisher and already had tree farms so he didn't want to use hemp paper), as well as the people who founded Dow chemical company (up to this point they were simply an explosives producer, and with the advent of oil, they didn't want to lose their new thing in plastics).  

After he'd gotten all the money together, he went to Hollyweird and asked them to make a movie that would scare the crap out of all the good white folks to keep them away from smoking marijuana, and volia!  Reefer Madness was born........



> Reefer Madness (aka Tell Your Children) is a well known 1938 American exploitation film revolving around the tragic events that ensue when high school students are lured by pushers to try "marihuana": a hit and run accident, manslaughter, suicide, attempted rape, and descent into madness all ensue. The film was directed by Louis Gasnier and starred a cast composed of mostly unknown bit actors. It was originally financed by a church group and made under the title Tell Your Children.[1][2]
> 
> The film was intended to be shown to parents as a morality tale attempting to teach them about the dangers of cannabis use.[1] However, soon after the film was shot, it was purchased by producer Dwain Esper, who re-cut the film for distribution on the exploitation film circuit.[1] The film did not gain an audience until it was rediscovered in the 1970s and gained new life as a piece of unintentional comedy among cannabis smokers.[1][3] Today, it is in the public domain in the United States and is considered a cult film.[3] It inspired a musical satire, which premiered off-Broadway in 2001, and a Showtime film, Reefer Madness, based on the musical.



Reefer Madness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Probably one of the largest pieces of government propaganda ever created......

Interestingly enough, during the 60's, the US Government used soldiers to run tests on cannabis to see exactly how it affected people.  Most of the tests proved to be favorable for use.

In the 70's, Richard Nixon commissioned a report on marijuana to find out the effects.  When the report came back FAVORABLE, Nixon threw the whole thing into the trash.

Interestingly enough, Ronald Reagan suffered from Alzheimer's while he was president.  He was also responsible for the "just say no" campaign and the war on drugs.  Too bad he didn't know that cannabis has been proven by places like Harvard Medical and the Royal British Medical Society to actually help slow down the  progression of that disease.  It's also been proven to help with chemotherapy for cancer patients, as well as other beneficial effects.

Incidentally, I've served 20 years in the US Navy, and am now retired.  During the last 8 years of my career, I decided to become a Drug and Alcohol Program Advisor (DAPA), which meant that I was expected to know the signs and effects of various substances that sailors have been caught doing.  During that time, with all the research that I could find, nowhere could I find anything wrong with pot.  It's non addictive (although some people will talk psychological addiction, but you can become psychologically addicted to people, food, pets, etc., so that is a non starter), and has been proven to be a benefit.

Additionally, not only do you harvest the buds to smoke, but you can also use the plants to make stuff like fiberglass (Canada grows hemp and Corvette makes their car bodies out of hemp fiberglass now), clothing, biofuel, and food, so you've got a plant that will do many things at once.

After I'd been retired for a while, I was offered the opportunity to try it for myself (remember, up to this time I'd never done anything but drink beer), and I did.  I found it to be enjoyable with little to no after effects.  I could smoke like crazy the night before, but when I woke up the next morning, I was bright eyed and bushy tailed, ready to go.  If I'd done the same thing the night before with a 12 pack?  I'd be useless until around 11:00 am.

The reason that cannabis is currently illegal?  Because idiots in Washington are almost as stupid as you and believe the old reefer madness crap.

By the way........in the Bible, God told both Adam and Moses when He talked to them "if it grows out of the ground, you may have it".  Cannabis was also one of the ingredients of the Holy Anointing Oil of the Kings of Israel.  There is even archaeological evidence that the Jews (God's Chosen People), used it medicinally as well as casual everyday use.  Simcha Jacobovich (History Channel's Naked Archaeologist) did a show on it once.

As far as cocoa leaves?  Well.......my personal opinion is that chewing cocoa leaves is okay, because all the chlorophyll and other plant stuff is left in.  It's only when you remove the active ingredient (cocaine) and separate it unto itself, that it should only be used under the supervision of a doctor.

Or.........think of it this way.........the plant materials and chlorophyll are kinda like safety valves, and if you remove them but leave only the drug?  It's dangerous like removing all the safety valves off of your hot water heater and then plugging it in.  Know what happens?

It explodes.  Kinda like what your heart does when you use coke.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 26, 2010)

topspin said:


> Very few educated people are for the war on drugs, we have two morons here that are. One lives in the projects.



let me guess.....oh no....not our favorite bigot....


----------



## Gadawg73 (Oct 27, 2010)

In the original MASH movie, most TV runs have cut it out, it shows the semi pro Army football team playing the MASH unit. It shows some of the players on the Army team passing a twisty on the bench during the game.
That is the reality of the real world then and now. Not during the game of course as that was for the movies but I knew many a player that used it in college. Does more good for aching body than anything.


----------



## topspin (Oct 27, 2010)

there's a blog the Atlantic runs called Cannabis Closet, where all types of professional people talk about the benefit of herb and thier closet experience.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 27, 2010)

k2skier said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > in itself is much more powerfull than the stuf in the 60s
> ...



It took 4-5 pages of responses before this guy nailed the real reason why Hemp, Marijuana is illegal.   You are correct, like always it's all about the money, and business interests. Gateway drug, reefer madness my ass. Most people start on the road to drug addiction by taking their first alcoholic drink at a young age.


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 27, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> [
> ; pot cured my glaucoma, and now my eye pressure is normal!
> 
> !


 
But are you sure what you think you are seeing is real?


----------



## MikeK (Oct 27, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Time to put you on my Ignore list and save space.  

Goodbye.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 27, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What he sees is much more real than what you see after having drank all that teabagger kool-aid.

Try again Bullshitter, we know your diaper is full of shit.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 27, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > fyauthor said:
> ...



whats this ignore shit?....."i dont like what your posting so i will put you on ignore".....the guy being put on ignore wins.....


----------



## Bullfighter (Oct 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> [What he sees is much more real than what you see after having drank all that teabagger kool-aid.
> 
> Try again Bullshitter, we know your diaper is full of shit.


 
And we all know you would roll that diaper up and try to smoke it.


----------



## fyauthor (Nov 1, 2010)

MikeK said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > I am 78, I am a tap dancer that youngsters come to watch and learn.  I have never been seriously sick in my entire adult life, or hospitalized.  I smoked pot since I was 14, as  I started smoking pot at 9, drinking at 11, but I am not a drunk.  I quite smoking cigarettes in 1978; pot cured my glaucoma, and now my eye pressure is normal!
> ...




Thank you!

If I lived in California I would tell all dark folks to vote to legalize pot to stop dark kids from being arrested for a drug that has little consequence for that alone would save thousands if not millions of dark kids from having their lives limited by a rap sheet.  I suggest that Mexicans, Latinos, Asians, and African-Americans to vote yes on proposition 8!  Forget ideology and look at results and consequence for the sake of our youth!


----------



## topspin (Nov 2, 2010)

beer is the gateway drug


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 2, 2010)

topspin said:


> beer is the gateway drug


 
It leds to eating pizza.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 2, 2010)

Incidentally, they said on the news that alcohol is more destructive than heroin or meth.

Pot doesn't cause those kind of problems by the way............


----------



## ginscpy (Nov 2, 2010)

Only reason that study said alcohol was more destructive than heroin or crack is of course - because alcohol  use is so much more mainstream (and legal)

One glass of wine more destructive than a hit of heroin or crack??????


----------



## u2scram (Nov 3, 2010)

""Marijuana is a gateway drug""

*no. cigarettes/tobacco is certainly THE gateway.*


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Incidentally, they said on the news that alcohol is more destructive than heroin or meth.
> 
> Pot doesn't cause those kind of problems by the way............


 
I'll bet that "news station" was TeleMundo. 

Mexican news for Mexicans run by drug cartels.


----------



## k2skier (Nov 3, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> Only reason that study said alcohol was more destructive than heroin or crack is of course - because alcohol  use is so much more mainstream (and legal)
> 
> One glass of wine more destructive than a hit of heroin or crack??????



No, the fact of the matter is alcohol is a dirty drug, whereas cocaine and heroin are clean drugs. Do a little research on clean and dirty drugs...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 3, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, they said on the news that alcohol is more destructive than heroin or meth.
> ...



You bet and lost you racist prick.



> LONDON  Alcohol is more dangerous than illegal drugs like heroin and crack cocaine, according to a new study.
> 
> British experts evaluated substances including alcohol, cocaine, heroin, ecstasy and marijuana, ranking them based on how destructive they are to the individual who takes them and to society as a whole.
> 
> ...



Study: Alcohol more lethal than heroin, cocaine - Yahoo! News

Unless you think Mexico is located in Britain.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> [You bet and lost you racist prick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And every study on wine shows it might have cancer preventing qualities. You lost. 

Doctors say a beer with a meal hurts no one. You lost.

I'll bet those doctors would all say that taking NOTHING is the best way to live.

I never advocated becoming a drunk over being a drug addict.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 3, 2010)

A joint a day hurts nobody and helps you feel better.  You lost.

Try again you lowborn sperm burping Mexican donkey show whore.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> A joint a day hurts nobody and helps you feel better. You lost.
> 
> Try again you lowborn sperm burping Mexican donkey show whore.


 
A joint a day buys guns and bullets to street gangs you prostitute for third world monkey men!


----------



## topspin (Nov 4, 2010)

a gateway to a booming economy, even a dumbass like bullfighter knows. Buy American, regulate and tax. You'll get free national healthcare.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 4, 2010)

topspin said:


> a gateway to a booming economy, even a dumbass like bullfighter knows. Buy American, regulate and tax. You'll get free national healthcare.


 
"Kick the Spics Out of America!" is the only way to stop the theft of the US economy!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 4, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > A joint a day hurts nobody and helps you feel better. You lost.
> ...



The price of a joint is MUCH LESS than the cost of ammo.

WTF, are you a graduate of the Captain Crunch breakfast box school?


----------



## topspin (Nov 4, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUT5rEU6pqM[/ame]

God knows we don't need any woman like this in the U.S.


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Bullshitter is just a troll. He's found an issue that he can merge with his other favorite issue--de Mecksicanz--and he's just trying to take people for a ride. Nobody should take him seriously.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 4, 2010)

ginscpy said:


> There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................




Yup - and it was called Dow Chemical Corporation, who had just invented nylon.  At the time, almost all rope and rope-like products were made of hemp.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 4, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > There must have been a reason marijuana was outlawed in the 1930s - you can laugh at Reefer Madness all you want -but there must have been a reason............................
> ...



There was also a publisher named Hearst who didn't want to use hemp paper (which is what the Constitution is written on) because he already had forests and he didn't want to lose money.

Then, there's the racist bastard named Anslinger who made marijuana illegal in the first place because he didn't like brown or black people (the main consumers of cannabis at the time).


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 4, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> [Bullshitter is just a troll. He's found an issue that he can merge with his other favorite issue--de Mecksicanz--and he's just trying to take people for a ride. Nobody should take him seriously.


 
I got a feeling you got a little Jose cutting your lawn. So you can proudly say to America, "There not ALL bad!"


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

working class poor like bullfighter need a villan to blame for thier personal failure.


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 11, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> > [Bullshitter is just a troll. He's found an issue that he can merge with his other favorite issue--de Mecksicanz--and he's just trying to take people for a ride. Nobody should take him seriously.
> ...




I mow the lawn myself, and shovel the driveway myself too. That "feeling" you have? It's your medication wearing off. Time for a refill.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

topspin said:


> working class poor like bullfighter need a villan to blame for thier personal failure.


 
They can tunnel under the gates of that gated community and ram a tamale in your ass while you sleep.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > working class poor like bullfighter need a villan to blame for thier personal failure.
> ...



 read crime reports and tell me the murder rates between the gheto's you live in vs high income areas.

 I won't even get into your love of talking about ass sex.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> [
> I mow the lawn myself, and shovel the driveway myself too. That "feeling" you have? It's your medication wearing off. Time for a refill.


 
There used to be at least 10 Mexicans in the house next to mine and not one would shovel snow or cut grass. I guess not all Mexicans are motivated to do anything that doesn't pay. Like prostitutes.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

topspin said:


> [
> read crime reports and tell me the murder rates between the gheto's you live in vs high income areas.
> 
> I won't even get into your love of talking about ass sex.


 
Why would those rich drug dealers live in my neighborhood. They all brag to their friends south of the border how they are starting to take over the rich man's neighborhoods. Where all the cowardly politicians live.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

If there's a mexican in my hood they drive lexus


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL rich to you is prob 70,000 year assclown
  you shouldn't have dropped out of school


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

topspin said:


> If there's a mexican in my hood they drive lexus


 
Where did they get the money? From your tax dollars.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

Bullfighter said:


> topspin said:
> 
> 
> > If there's a mexican in my hood they drive lexus
> ...



 assfucking your mom for profit


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

topspin said:


> LOL rich to you is prob 70,000 year assclown
> you shouldn't have dropped out of school


 
I'll bet the fat smelly mammasita who will be your new LA RAZA nurse makes more than that just for sitting on her ass while you check into rehab.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

I love watching these fat mammasita climb into those Cadillac Escalades then try to drive them while sitting on 5 or 6 pillows as a booster seat.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

Mammasitas are so hairy, they get 5 o clock shadows at 8 o clock in the morning.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

Herb is a gift from the earth, and what's from the earth is Jah's greatest worth.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 11, 2010)

topspin said:


> Herb is a gift from the earth, and what's from the earth is Jah's greatest worth.



Also, remember that God told Adam and Moses BOTH "if it grows out of the ground, you may have it".

Cannabis was also one of the ingredients of the Holy Anointing Oil of the Kings of Israel.

Archaeological evidence dug up in Israel incidentally shows that marijuana was used both recreationally as well as medicinally.

If it's good enough for God's Chosen People, it's good enough for me.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

Itinually ever faithful ever sure, Jah live


----------



## MikeK (Nov 11, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> whats this ignore shit?....."i dont like what your posting so i will put you on ignore".....the guy being put on ignore wins.....


I usually don't like what you have to say but you're not on my Ignore list, nor are quite a few others whose messages I disagree with.  So that kicks your theory in the ass, doesn't it?  

Among the generally sensible participants in this forum are a few shit-slingers, belligerent adolescent punks and high-grade morons whose efforts amount to wasted space and a waste of time thumbing past them.  So the Ignore feature enables me to do with them what I do with dogshit on a sidewalk, which is to step right over it and keep going.  

If you like reading what Bullfighter has to say and you have the time to indulge him that's your business.  Water does seek its own level.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Are caffeine, nicotine, aspirin, Ibroprofen, alcohol, sugar and Twinkies gateway drugs?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, the original "gateway drug" is cigarettes.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

Cigarettes used properly will kill and they are legal, cannabis heals.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> [Also, remember that God told Adam and Moses BOTH "if it grows out of the ground, you may have it".
> 
> e.


 
If it falls out of a Mexican's ass, you may smoke it.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 11, 2010)

topspin said:


> cannabis heals.


 
Maybe it can seal the crack below your nose.


----------



## topspin (Nov 11, 2010)

It's amazing that republitards who preach about big government don't mind MIC & PIC at all.


----------



## Father Time (Nov 11, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Bullfighter said:
> ...



Ignoring Bullfighter for a minute, I can see a lot of benefit in never responding to/feeding a troll.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 12, 2010)

Father Time said:


> [
> Ignoring Bullfighter for a minute, I can see a lot of benefit in never responding to/feeding a troll.


 
Your minutes up.


----------



## editec (Nov 12, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...


 
AGreed but I think the more apt term would be *TROLL TROIKA.*

FYI a* troika* is a three-horse carriage or sled.

See?

All that Russian lit I read _finally paid off._


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 13, 2010)

You know.....it's much more fun to simply not respond to racist pricks like Bullshitter.

But, I don't put 'em on ignore, ya gotta keep tabs on the loonies.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know.....it's much more fun to simply not respond to racist pricks like Bullshitter.
> 
> But, I don't put 'em on ignore, ya gotta keep tabs on the loonies.


 

Shouldn't you be on a ship in the middle of the Pacific pretending to be serving you country and protecting Americans from invasion?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 13, 2010)

Apparently Bullshitter is one of those egomaniacs with a severe inferiority complex.

Tell ya what Bullshitter, when you come up with something creative or intelligent (and I'm gonna have to wait a LOOOOOOOONG time), then I'll respond to you.

Not gonna put you on ignore though........there's always hope for morons to learn.


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Apparently Bullshitter is one of those egomaniacs with a severe inferiority complex.
> 
> Tell ya what Bullshitter, when you come up with something creative or intelligent (and I'm gonna have to wait a LOOOOOOOONG time), then I'll respond to you.
> 
> Not gonna put you on ignore though........there's always hope for morons to learn.


 
I'll bet it's fun to put on that sailor suit and cruise the bars!


----------

